# Hashi's and choking/throat pain



## HeatherCNola (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going to keep searching but I am just not seeing anyone posting about choking with Hashimoto's. I have episodes at night when I am asleep and jolt up unable to breathe. My adrenaline spikes and my heart rate shoots through the roof. This is all terrifying. I can't believe I'm the only one this happens to. Anyone else?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't feel I can't breath-kind-of-chocking, but I did have food get stuck in my throat. Quite often.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you certain it's not sleep apnea?

http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/sleep-apnea/sleep-apnea


----------



## HeatherCNola (Mar 11, 2013)

The first surgeon told me that my thyroid/goiter is so heavy that when I relax while sleeping my neck muscles relax and if I am not on my side my thyroid presses on my esophagus. And while I'm awake I can feel it as well. I feel a constant pressure in and around my throat like its clamping down..almost burning. I think I've been compensating by "widening" my throat. Almost holding it open like something is getting stuck. I feel like things get hung up when I swallow but have never "choked" on a bite of food. I am SUPER paranoid that I will though. Also, sometimes but not everyday the pain/ache radiates down into my chest behind my boob (sorry lol) like something is gripping my throat. That is all while I'm awake. I know I have hashi's and I know I have nodules on both sides and I know that the thyroid has not been suppressed as far as growing from the synthroid. Apparently the only relief for these symptoms is removal. I'm just so on the fence. I feel fine with 125 mg (I think) but the choking is a whole other thing. What if the choking part is easier to deal with than not having a thyroid at all? I'm still not sure if I should do it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, none of us can "tell" you whether to have the surgery. We can only share our own experiences. It's a personal decision.

Perhaps you should write down a list of pros, cons, and foreseeable outcomes of having the surgery and not having the surgery so you can have a bigger view of your issues, concerns, and questions.


----------

